# I'm soooo pissed!!!!!!!!!!



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

Wondering what my options are guys. The taxi that did my ram mount send me this photo before shipping it.









The box was not filled with ghost poop so this is what I got.









It is insanely brittle and crumbling into dust, beyond repair IMO. None of my other euro mounts were this fragile so I think the method of preparation must be flawed...maybe too much chemical or something.

Then I looked at my hog mount and it is yellow and very greasy in spots. One of the cutters was lying in the bottom of the box. This was a fat 700lb boar so I knew it would take a long time to degrease it...they had it it for 90 days. 









Opinions? I am so upset that my trophy ram is shattered...especially knowing a few dollars worth of styrofoam peanuts would have prevented it.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. For starters, the skull and horns should've been wrapped in bubble wrap and packed so the skull won't move in the box. Sounds like the skull was boiled and or bleached, both of which shouldn't be done IMO. Some guys will "simmer" a skull, but why take a chance with someone's trophy? There are alot better ways to clean and whiten. A good reputable guy can get that boar degreased and whitened for you. As for the ram, you can always have the horns put on an artificial skull. I know a few guys that do exceptional casts, and they might do rams as well. Good luck and I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

Matt D said:


> Sorry to hear that. For starters, the skull and horns should've been wrapped in bubble wrap and packed so the skull won't move in the box. Sounds like the skull was boiled and or bleached, both of which shouldn't be done IMO. Some guys will "simmer" a skull, but why take a chance with someone's trophy? There are alot better ways to clean and whiten. A good reputable guy can get that boar degreased and whitened for you. As for the ram, you can always have the horns put on an artificial skull. I know a few guys that do exceptional casts, and they might do rams as well. Good luck and I hope it works out for you.


Hmmm, an artificial skull huh...think they make one that would look like my original...all that's left is the photo.


----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

Ouch! Sorry to see that! Have you contacted the taxi?


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

Cadet said:


> Ouch! Sorry to see that! Have you contacted the taxi?


Yeah but his solution doesn't seem feasible at this point. He wants to reconstruct the skull but I don't want something this fragile and I doubt it can even be done. I will check into the artificials. As for the hog noggin', I don't know how to best fix that yet. I really don't trust the taxi guy anymore...not after this. I just can't. If I returned the hog and it came back as fragile as the ram...I would just lose it completely.


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

Closest artificial is a dall sheep which doesn't look right so that's out. I can get a comparable skull assuming the horns can be put on it but feel whatever method this guy is using must be responsible for the fragility of the mount. Bone should not crumble like it's 1000 years old right? None of my other skulls are this brittle. And I fear if I return the hog to him I'll have the same problem with that. sigh


----------



## KYchessie (Aug 23, 2006)

Bleach bone too long and that is what you get. That sucks.

Hope you get it worked out.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'd be ticked!


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

What size is your foot? You will need to determine whether or not to lube it prior to sticking it up the taxis .......................I'd be in his grill. That's rediculous.


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

Well after much contemplation I have decided to place friendship first and give the taxi the opportunity to make it right. He's been a buddy, taken me hunting and I genuinely like the guy and his entire family and I have to place the relationship first if I am to be a decent friend. The mounts are "things" and things can be replaced. I have to trust the guy can and will make everything right so I will be shipping the stuff back with finger's crossed. Besides, Obama got his ass kicked in the debate last night and suddenly I'm feeling much better so what the heck. <g>


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

that stinks


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Hope it works out for you in the end


----------



## weberhydro (Oct 15, 2012)

Weber Hydrographis and Taxidermy can offer you a new twist on the boar skull with applying our hydrographics to it. This is a new twist on taxidermy. Our website has a boar skull on it that we have done

Kevin and Jess


----------



## Bow-Cephus (Feb 3, 2009)

If there are still issues I'd mention taxidermy (dot) net. I'm not from the site or anything but he should be able to find someone willing to trade a similar skull for idk a deer cape or something. You might mention it!


----------

